# Bug iPad sur Facebook



## Santa-Pi (27 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Voila depuis quelques jours, je ne peux plus aller sur l'application Facebook de mon iPad. 
Quand je clic sur l'appli elle se lance me demande mon MDP mais il m'est impossible de l'écrire. Du coup, je ne peux pas me connecter. Par conte si j'y vais par le navigateur internet, pas de soucis.
J'ai bien entendu désinstallé et réinstallé l'appli. J'ai aussi éteint mon iPad puis allumé. Mais cela ne change rien.

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider je vous remercie par avance.


----------



## Larme (27 Décembre 2013)

Version d'iOS de l'iPad ?


----------



## Santa-Pi (27 Décembre 2013)

C'est la dernière version. Je fais tout le temps les MAJ


----------



## Santa-Pi (28 Décembre 2013)

ca n'est arrivé a personne. 
Quand je lance l'appli il y a écris : "saisissez le mot de passe Facebook pour "" dans réglage.
Je vais dans réglage pour le mot de passe, j'écris mon mdp mais il 'y a aucun bouton pour valider


----------

